# Add Cash Parking, Domains???



## WallyJ_26 (Nov 9, 2007)

Well i just bought my first Domain name....OK now the only thing im confused is that it tells me if i wanna add CashParking, I have no idea what this means. And was wondering if someone could help me out....thanx


----------



## marlo45 (Oct 4, 2007)

My first thought would be that maybe the domain name/hosting company you're with would pay you a percentage of their "pay-per-click" revenue generated from people who end up clicking a sponsored link on your parked domain page.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

WallyJ_26 said:


> Well i just bought my first Domain name....OK now the only thing im confused is that it tells me if i wanna add CashParking, I have no idea what this means. And was wondering if someone could help me out....thanx


If you plan on using your domain name for your t-shirt website, I wouldn't choose the parking option.

That option is generally for people who buy generic domain names that get traffic from "type ins". Like "t-shirts.com". Lots of people probably type in t-shirts.com in their browser address bar to see what type of site is there.

If the people that owned t-shirts.com didn't have a site up, they could "park" the domain with either their registrar or a "parking company" that would show advertisements on the website. So whenever someone typed in t-shirts.com, a bunch of ads related to t-shirts would show up. The parking company and the domain owner would split the revenue from the advertising clicks.

A more specific domain like joestshirtstore.com or funkyjohnwear.com probably won't get many people just typing it in out of curiosity, so the CashParking option isn't really necessary.

Some search engine optimization experts also believe that if you park a domain name and show ads, it makes it harder to later use the domain name for an actual website and get good search engine rankings.

That's probably more than you needed to know, but that's the basics of it


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I have landed on those types of pages before and I dont know why but they annoy me hehe. I think if I knew that a site was one of the parking pages even if it changed to a regular site later, I probably would not go back to it.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

A lot of domains that I used to own are now parked add sites. Same with some sites that I'd LIKE to own. I've tried contacting the owners of those site but I've never even gotten a response to make an offer.


----------



## WallyJ_26 (Nov 9, 2007)

thank you so much


----------



## WallyJ_26 (Nov 9, 2007)

_Ok, so i should take it out of parking? i am going to use it as my the name of my website, but the thing is, my shirts are not going to be ready for sale till the middle of feb maybe the begining of march...should i still take it out of park???_ and how would i do that?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

WallyJ_26 said:


> _Ok, so i should take it out of parking? i am going to use it as my the name of my website, but the thing is, my shirts are not going to be ready for sale till the middle of feb maybe the begining of march...should i still take it out of park???_ and how would i do that?


Yes, I would recommend taking it out of park.

It would be better for you to make a simple 1 page "welcome" that says your site is coming soon. You could use a free site editor like the one at nvu.com and upload the file to your webspace (assuming you have a webhost).

You would need to login to where you registered your domain and follow their instructions on how to move the domain out of Cash Parking. I'm sure they have some help pages on their site that describe how to opt in and out


----------



## WallyJ_26 (Nov 9, 2007)

sweet , thanks rodney


----------



## WallyJ_26 (Nov 9, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Yes, I would recommend taking it out of park.
> 
> It would be better for you to make a simple 1 page "welcome" that says your site is coming soon. You could use a free site editor like the one at nvu.com and upload the file to your webspace (assuming you have a webhost).
> 
> You would need to login to where you registered your domain and follow their instructions on how to move the domain out of Cash Parking. I'm sure they have some help pages on their site that describe how to opt in and out


Another thing i was wondering about? what is a website tonight accountant??


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

WallyJ_26 said:


> Another thing i was wondering about? what is a website tonight accountant??


Did you check the help files for that? 

I think it's an online website building program, but they probably have more info about it on the website where you registered your name.


----------

